# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  اليك 7 نقاط مهمة لتتجنب عادة التأجيل!!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
اليك 7 نقاط مهمة لتتجنب عادة التأجيل!!


"لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغد".. مقولة تتكرر دائماً في مناسبات عديدة، حيث ان عادة التأجيل تعتبر من العادات السلبية في حياتنا، وقد تصبح سلوك يطبع شخصيتك ما يؤدي إلى تراكم الأعمال والمهام، ولتفادي هذه العادة، قدّم الأكاديمي "دايف إلس" 7 نقاط يمكن من خلالها تفادي عادة التأجيل، وهي:


مهم ان تكافىء نفسك
 عند انجاز المهمة

• إضافة قيمة للعمل، نقوم بوضع قائمة بأهمية إنجاز العمل المؤجل منذ زمن، والفوائد من إنهائه حتى تشعر بقيمته وأهميته.

• تقسيم العمل، ونقوم بتقسيم المهمة إلى سلسة مهام بسيطة ونخصص لها وقتاً مُعيّناً، مثلاً 15 دقيقة لكل مهمة، وبذلك تكون قد أنجزت جزءاً من مهمة مُعقدة بسلاسة وبمجهود أقل.

• كتابة الأهداف اليومية، على سبيل المثال اكتب على ورقة صغيرة "سأقوم بإنهاء التقرير المطلوب للعمل في تمام الساعة 2:00 بعد الظهر وسأكافئ نفسي بساعة راحة". وإبقاء الورقة أمام نظرك وأنت تعمل لتُبقي هدفك واضحاً ولا تتناساه أو تؤجله.

• اطلاع الجميع على المهام، وإخبار كل من حولك عن المهام التي يجب إتمامها خلال هذا اليوم، فهذا يُحملّك مسؤولية أمام من حولك لإتمامها.

• مكافأة النفس والامتناع عن مكافأة النفس إن لم تُنجز المهمة المطلوبة، والقيام بالعمل على مشاريعك ومباشرةَ عند استلامها، ففي اللحظة التي تقوم فيها بتأجيل المهمة قد لا يتسنى لك الوقت لتُنجزهاا لاحقاً وستقوم بتأجيلها أكثر وأكثر.*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أفكار بسيطة وممكن تطبيقها بكل سهولة... المهم الواحد انه يبدأ بهاد الشي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أفكار بسيطة وممكن تطبيقها بكل سهولة... المهم الواحد انه يبدأ بهاد الشي




*صح "حبيبتي والمطر" اهم شيء النية الصادقة والباقي سهل تطبيقه ، منورة*

----------


## (dodo)

ياريت لو التزم وابطل اأجل مستحيل انا من جماعة " شعب اخر ساعة " ههههههههه
مشكور هدوء معلومات حلوة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ياريت لو التزم وابطل اأجل مستحيل انا من جماعة " شعب اخر ساعة " ههههههههه
> مشكور هدوء معلومات حلوة



*مهو كل الموضوع نزل عشانك مني عارفك هههههه*

----------

